# Custom Drivers for Intel+AMD laptops!!



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, now, a lot of you(and me) has recently purchased intel cpu+amd gpu based laptops but don't get the driver support from our manufacturers, if we somehow manage to install mobility from amd, we end up losing switchable, so we go the custom way, presenting you *Leshcatlabs* *UniFL drivers for intel+AMD laptops:*



> *UnifL stands for 'Unified Leshcat Drivers'.*
> 
> Those drives are designed for *AMD + Intel ( Intel HD/HD2000/HD2500/HD3000/HD4000 CPU Embedded Graphics )* powered laptops, based on latest official WHQL/Beta versions of AMD and Intel drivers.
> 
> UnifL Drivers are designed for *Windows 7 x64 / Windows 8 x64* only, however they should work on Windows Server 2008 as well.



*First, go through this manual thoroughly:*
UnifL Manual

*Then: Download the latest whql:*
Leshcat

*This guy is so fast he even has Catalyst 13.2 Beta 5 available as well:*
*leshcatlabs.net/index.php/2013/02/leshcats-catalyst-13-2-beta-5-unifl-public-testing/

*Recommended to go with WHQL.*

While installing, if you have ivy bridge(3rd generation intel cpu) use modern intel driver, else if you have sandy or older go for legacy drivers.

These work 100% on my Dell 15R N5520 with i3(HD4000)+7670m, tested with AC3, ran flawlessly, switching is done seamlessly and best of all inbuilt profiles pick the GPU even for high performance apps for which a decision has not been made, I checked switchable using GPU caps viewer and HWInfo64, during games the GPU clock speed got doubled and temps also rose to ~55c and in AC3 I got pretty good frames, recommended you try this out once and see the change for yourself, also powerplay works just fine, in battery mode my GPU clockspeed is bound to 400MHz instead of the max 600MHz which is reserved for plugged in mode(user choice) 

The manual should answer all questions, but if you get stuck I'm here 

PS: Even Anandtech promotes his drivers: *www.anandtech.com/show/6689/addendum-regarding-amds-mobility-catalyst-131-drivers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

> While installing, if you have ivy bridge(3rd generation intel cpu) use modern intel driver, else if you have sandy or older go for legacy drivers.



Even with 2nd gen. Just match iGPU hadware id, if it matches, then proceed, otherwise legacy way.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even with 2nd gen. Just match iGPU hadware id, if it matches, then proceed, otherwise legacy way.


Guess so, I'm surprised to see how well this worked out, AMD should hire that guy, it worked flawlessly on my laptop, and all without any official support and no ads or nagware. I'm gonna start donating to him as soon as I land my job.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 12, 2013)

suppose i have Intel I5 2450M plus AMD 7670M, then how to to do it by LEGACY way?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

RON28 said:


> suppose i have Intel I5 2450M plus AMD 7670M, then how to to do it by LEGACY way?


Download the 13.1 UNIFL, after running the file it will ask to install package, select legacy drivers and the customized setup will be extracted to your HDD with a shortcut created to the desktop, run it just like normal AMD installer and voila, make sure to clean the previous drivers by following the manual and if anything goes wrong use the tools and the troubleshooter, for me it worked like a charm out of the box.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

RON28 said:


> suppose i have Intel I5 2450M plus AMD 7670M, then how to to do it by LEGACY way?



Re-read my post, 2nd gen not necessarily need to install legacy drivers.


----------

